# جامعة الزقازيق > التعليم المفتوح > الفرقة الأولى >  لا اله الا الله سيدنا محمد رسول الله

## حبيبى يا رسول الله

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

انا بعتذر لحضرتك جدا عندما وقفت امام اعظم دكتوره وما قدرتش اجاوب بطريقه منظمه 
ولكنى وقفت امام حضرتك احسست بانبهار بين طالب  وبين دكتورة شيماء ماشاء الله ما تتخذه من
علم وشكرا لحضرتك على تواضعك معنا 
                     واتمنى انا يحفظك الله ويرعاكى

                                                                       لا اله الا الله 
                                                                                   سيدنا محمد رسول الله

----------


## Dina amer

لا اله الا الله محمد رسول الله

----------

